# Educational Video for Setting a Mortar Bed



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Isn't that what the 15# felt was for? Seems to work quite nice on roofs.


The felt separates the mud floor from the plywood so that movement won't affecet the slab, or at least that's the way I was tought... I'm sure there is some other purposes as well


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> ...Why is it the worst possible approach to install the bench that way?....



They removed the cement board completely to install the bench. There is no waterproofing behind this bench.

The cement board is not installed like the manufacture specs - they don't recommend nice 2" voids in their spec sheets.

The fact that you are asking these questions and do a lot of tile work is kind of case in point. Sorry I don't spend an hour or so of my time to bring you up to speed.


JW


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

if I do a Kerdi or Liquid membrane on the surface there is no way I would install a bench that way.
I would rest it on a row if tile.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Ceramictec said:


> if I do a Kerdi or Liquid membrane on the surface there is no way I would install a bench that way.
> I would rest it on a row if tile.


But they used Silicone Brian! It must be OK. What a joke. Video's like this is why so many showers are built wrong and fail.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> even i know felt paper is no vapor barrier


I was refering to the pan, not the walls. But I read about why the felt paper goes down before the prepan, it's so the plywood does not pull the water out before the bed is cured.

But I guess you can give yourself a gold star for that one!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> They removed the cement board completely to install the bench. There is no waterproofing behind this bench.
> 
> The cement board is not installed like the manufacture specs - they don't recommend nice 2" voids in their spec sheets.
> 
> ...


The fact that you cannot answer someone's questions without being a smart ass know it all says a lot about you. If you feel the need to rip into me to make yourself feel better, go right ahead. I have no problem asking questions, it's how we learn. If you have a problem answering them, keep your comments to yourself!

FYI: I have never installed a bench, and just wanted you to provide a little more information. I shall for now and always bow at your perfection and knowledge oh great one without question. I guess there are some guys on here who just don't want to contribute, but only criticize and ridicule! You must be a great guy to be around.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Ceramictec said:


> maybe you don't do that many showers, but when doing a traditional liner you need a vapor barrier on the walls that is behind the cementboard and runs down in front of the pan liner. :thumbsup:


I have done two and both had exterior walls, so I put up vapor barrier back up on the exterior (interior: corrected to satisfy Olzo the perfect) side in front of the insulation. I also went up 4' from the liner from the backer boards up. Next time I will go all the way up. Should I remove the drywall all the way to the ceiling and the ceiling to install the barrier there as well. The two showers I did one I gutted the bath, it was on the second floor so I reinstalled the VB on the entire ceiling and the second had drywall from the top of the shower to the ceiling. I did not remove the green board, just were I installed the cement board.

And I could do without JW chiming in. I am looking for some real advice, not smart ass know it all put downs.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I was refering to the pan, not the walls. But I read about why the felt paper goes down before the prepan, it's so the plywood does not pull the water out before the bed is cured.
> 
> But I guess you can give yourself a gold star for that one!


Take it easy on Tom... He's from New Jersey:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Take it easy on Tom... He's from New Jersey:whistling


Yeah...I've seen the Jersey Shore once...I would be upset if I were from there too. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah...I've seen the Jersey Shore once...I would be upset if I were from there too. :laughing:


Tom's a good dude, he was just bustin your chops a bit :laughing:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

when I remodel a shower area I usually dont take out the drywall above where the tile is going. so if/when I did a traditional liner w/ a vapor barrier it could only go as far up as the cement board I was installing. if you have the luxury of a gutted bathroom I would suppose it couldn't hurt to go all the way up. I'm not a tar paper fan so I just use a thick 4 MIL plastic.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

TNT,

Vapor barrier goes to the warm side of the insulation in Chicago not the exterior side.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> TNT,
> 
> Vapor barrier goes to the warm side of the insulation in Chicago not the exterior side.


Typo, I also said IN FRONT of the insulation, but I guess you just read what you want.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, lots of touchy feelings hurt around here lately


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Im still rolling on the floor .. Mud floor , laughing...hahahaha !


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have done two and both had exterior walls, so I put up vapor barrier back up on the exterior (interior: corrected to satisfy Olzo the perfect) side in front of the insulation. I also went up 4' from the liner from the backer boards up. Next time I will go all the way up. Should I remove the drywall all the way to the ceiling and the ceiling to install the barrier there as well. The two showers I did one I gutted the bath, it was on the second floor so I reinstalled the VB on the entire ceiling and the second had drywall from the top of the shower to the ceiling. I did not remove the green board, just were I installed the cement board.
> 
> And I could do without JW chiming in. I am looking for some real advice, not smart ass know it all put downs.


I don't know you or jw from anything other then your posts but from reading this little pissy fit you have thrown I have come to this conclusion and perhaps you can read it, think about it, and improve yourself as a result without continuing the nonsense. Whipple knows his stuff. You have done two showers. This thread is about showers. Anything he contributes is for people like you to benefit from. If you don't get the answer your looking for either oh well or ask the right questions. Resulting to childish ridicule does not benefit this forum which allows professionals to share information. It only wastes everyone's time. If you want to learn then do so. If not then don't. This in no way is an attack on you, I simply want you to know how an unbiased third party views this situation. Best wishes


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Wow, lots of touchy feelings hurt around here lately


I'm touched...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I don't know you or jw from anything other then your posts but from reading this little pissy fit you have thrown I have come to this conclusion and perhaps you can read it, think about it, and improve yourself as a result without continuing the nonsense. Whipple knows his stuff. You have done two showers. This thread is about showers. Anything he contributes is for people like you to benefit from. If you don't get the answer your looking for either oh well or ask the right questions. Resulting to childish ridicule does not benefit this forum which allows professionals to share information. It only wastes everyone's time. If you want to learn then do so. If not then don't. This in no way is an attack on you, I simply want you to know how an unbiased third party views this situation. Best wishes


Whipple may know his stuff but he has a funny way of showing it. I asked some simple questions and got smart ass answers in return. He didn't contribute anything constructive. He even went to the point of saying:

"The fact that you are asking these questions and do a lot of tile work is kind of case in point. Sorry I don't spend an hour or so of my time to bring you up to speed."

So why would I want to listen to him? The other guys haven't ripped into me. I just asked some questions, to clarify what he was talking about, and some how I was wasting his time.

Do you think his comment was necessary? Sounded pretty pissy to me. So why single me out? Why not publicly lay into him? Seems to me that you could have sent me a pm stating your concerns, but you wanted everyone to see it. You my friend have a thing or two to learn yourself. Maybe through this you will become a better person and learn how to handle things in private and not public. People hate a kiss ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Whipple may know his stuff but he has a funny way of showing it. I asked some simple questions and got smart ass answers in return. He didn't contribute anything constructive. He even went to the point of saying:
> 
> "The fact that you are asking these questions and do a lot of tile work is kind of case in point. Sorry I don't spend an hour or so of my time to bring you up to speed."
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha, that's funny. Lighten up there fella.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Whipple may "know his stuff", but all he does is waterproofing. It ain't rocket science. His "smarter than thou" attitude, incessant self promotion, and spreading of disinformation diminishes his credibility greatly. IMHO....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Let's keep it civil. While we all can dish it out and take a little in return, the personal comments are getting a bit too common. The overall atmosphere around CT has been pretty testy lately. 

The staff has been working overtime to keep it civil. If you feel someone has crossed the line, please report it. These public arguments don't do anything to help threads. Actually, most of the time, it ruins them.

There's a little







in the bottom left of each post. If you see a comment that you feel is inappropriate, please just report it so we can keep things smooth and not have to shut threads down. It really sucks when a good topic goes bad because folks can't get along.

Thanks


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

idiots !... hows that ... hahahahah !:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice AD WORDS Angus.

How do you get those to pop up in the middle of a post?

What's with the new links out of our posts?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Nice AD WORDS Angus.
> 
> How do you get those to pop up in the middle of a post?
> 
> What's with the new links out of our posts?


John, I don't think I'm seeing the same things you are.

That or I don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

angus242 said:


> John, I don't think I'm seeing the same things you are.
> 
> That or I don't understand what you're asking.


I was also lost on that one:blink:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

That stuff shows up if you're not logged in.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

HS345 said:


> That stuff shows up if you're not logged in.


I think I was logged out like Greg mentions.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I think I was logged out like Greg mentions.


well I'm going to give you one of these







if you dont log back in ! :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ceramictec said:


> well I'm going to give you one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you allowed to give out







:blink::blink:


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Are you allowed to give out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant give out as much as you want, you just need to learn how to receive some back :thumbup:


----------

